# Chicken cuddles.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Autumn is Ebenezer's favorite chicken and Ebenezer is Autumn's favorite person. These two just melt me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww 

That is cool coloring, what breed is Autumn?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. She's an Amerucana... so a hatchery/mixed up green egg layer. He has been spoiling these guys rotten since they were day old chicks and they are all the sweetest things ever (even the one that turned into a rooster) but she is definitely his favorite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

